# RED Total Impact back protector



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys, have any of you used the RED back protector? If so how was it? Not too many reviews online for it.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Any one know how the sizing works for these?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Yep, I own one. Reviewed it here - RED Total Impact Back Protector Review

It's good, but as I said in the review, I found the curve in the back a little aggressive, but that may just be my back shape. You may find it more comfortable if the shape fits your back.

As far as sizing goes, you really want to go to a shop and try it on because those back protectors have to be adjusted and fiddled with a little bit to see if they'll stay in the right place on your back when you're moving.


----------

